
How I built a startup while traveling to 20 countries - Red_Tarsius
https://medium.com/the-digital-nomad-community/how-i-built-a-startup-while-traveling-to-20-countries-f0ec3a92bc3c
======
Red_Tarsius
Disclaimer: I'm not the author of the article, but I'm extremely interested in
the _technomadic_ lifestyle and I hope to achieve it someday soon.

If you're interested in other nomadic-related articles, check out:

\- Matthew Karsten: [http://goo.gl/kUydE](http://goo.gl/kUydE)

\- Alex MacCaw: [http://goo.gl/bjw4P](http://goo.gl/bjw4P)

\- Raam Dev: [http://goo.gl/SwH6lO](http://goo.gl/SwH6lO)

\- Thomas Backlund: [http://goo.gl/GVlES](http://goo.gl/GVlES)

\- Noel Tock: [http://goo.gl/7fGJOv](http://goo.gl/7fGJOv)

\- Jason Fox: [http://goo.gl/LSnlV9](http://goo.gl/LSnlV9)

\- Peter Levels: [https://levels.io/](https://levels.io/)

\- ...

------
nteL
This is an interesting article that raises questions about larger scale
application. I wonder how the "nomadic" startup method would work once a
startup has shifted from a single person effort into a larger team
collaboration. Is there a need for teams to be physically in the same place?
Would it be beneficial for entire teams to constantly be on the move?

------
yitchelle
It must take a certain type of personality to be able to pull this off. I am
guessing that they need to be single with no strong emotional attachments to
family or love ones, relatively healthy, extremely focused on a single
objective, and working on projects that do work well for small teams.

